
Isotype picture language - Schiphol
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotype_(picture_language)
======
brudgers
Gerd Arntz Web Archive:
[http://www.gerdarntz.org/isotype](http://www.gerdarntz.org/isotype)

